# Fed up w/Bumper Boy



## Briogirls (Dec 16, 2008)

This spring I ordered 4 new bu umpers for my bumper boys. The sales person did not ask me about the model or make of my units. Well apparently since last year they have changed the bumper sizes and sent me ones that were too small for my units. The bumpers slid on the unit fine, but would not come off! I ended up breaking one of the shell ejectors in order to remove the bumper. So I call up Bumper boy and they offered to send me the correct size bumper. But are making me pay the shipping AND the cost of a new shell ejector! When realy if they had just looked at my file, this all would have been avoided. Their customer service is horrible and definetly are not concerned about the happyness of their customers! Anyone else have a similar story?? Anyone want to swap me some thunder launchers for some newly fixed up 4 shooter Bumper boys??


----------



## browning84 (Mar 11, 2009)

how bout I swap you $100 for it


----------

